# buyers TGS06 problem



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Guys,
For those of you that have the buyers tgs06 spreader, do you have problems with controlling the flow?? When I open the flowgate on mine the one side is barely open, while the other side is fully open. I have to shut the gate before I fill it, partially open the gate and then jump in the truck and hit the spread buttin before I have a pile on the blacktop. Called the factory and they said there was something I could adjust on the shaft but I can't find anything other than the spinner,which is keyed so there is no adjusting that,or the flowgate,which doesn't appear to be adjustable either. Any ideas??


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

northernsweeper;888352 said:


> Hi Guys,
> For those of you that have the buyers tgs06 spreader, do you have problems with controlling the flow?? When I open the flowgate on mine the one side is barely open, while the other side is fully open. I have to shut the gate before I fill it, partially open the gate and then jump in the truck and hit the spread buttin before I have a pile on the blacktop. Called the factory and they said there was something I could adjust on the shaft but I can't find anything other than the spinner,which is keyed so there is no adjusting that,or the flowgate,which doesn't appear to be adjustable either. Any ideas??


PM me with your phone and I'll have someone call you.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

> PM me with your phone and I'll have someone call you.
> Thanks,
> Scott


you should post it for public knowledge as i also have a tgs06 and would be curious to know


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Scott,
I sent info, haven't heard from anyone....


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

northernsweeper;892865 said:


> Scott,
> I sent info, haven't heard from anyone....


You will...


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

smoorman;892883 said:


> You will...


Still having problems with my dealer calling me back about the new spinner they offer.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

New spinner, crap I just bought a TGS06 today, hope I don't have any problems. Haven't run anything in it yet.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

well we used the new spinner plate today and NO PROBLEMS! much better than last year's!


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*spinner*

Could you take a pic of the new spinner,I'm looking into buying one of these units but don't want to get stuck with last years model.

Thanks


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Just an update. Scott was real good. He sent me a new spinner and a new flowgate, but I still have the same problem. If the flowgate is wide open then it feeds equal to both chutes, and if its full closed then both chutes are closed. The problem is when you try to adjust to anything between the full open or full closed positions. With the flowgate half open one chute is almost half open,but the other side is barely open at all,causing the salt to be delivered primarily,to only one side of the spinner. It also then requires a lot of use of the vibrator as the spreader empties and salt bridges to the one side of the hopper. I compared the old flowgate to the new one I was sent and they are identical,which leads me to believe I am not the only one having this trouble. Anyone using the tgs06,open your flowgate to half open and look down at the chutes from inside your hopper to see if they are opening equally on both sides and please let me know. I don't understand how or why this is happening other than mabey faulty flowgate manufacture or design. Any ideas??


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

tpproperty..the new spinner has a hub on the bottom of it with a hole thru the side,the old ones don't.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

You get what you pay for with this unit. I paid 2 grand for my western 2500 and it is awsome in everyway put salt in and go. I paid 1 grand for the salt dog and it has cost me as much as I paid for it.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Scotts.....are your chutes open equally at half open on the flowgate??


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

northernsweeper;908111 said:


> Scotts.....are your chutes open equally at half open on the flowgate??


nope:angry:


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

Scott's;908001 said:


> You get what you pay for with this unit. I paid 2 grand for my western 2500 and it is awsome in everyway put salt in and go. I paid 1 grand for the salt dog and it has cost me as much as I paid for it.


I do not like hearing this as I just ordered a TGS06. Does anyone know if all the new ones ordered come with the new parts? This making me really wonder if I should cancel and go with another brand.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

The new ones all come with the new spinner(hub on bottom). The bigger problem will be if the chutes are open equally with the flowgate in any position other than wide open. You can go thru a lot of salt in short order with the flowgate wide open.


----------



## nysalter (Dec 16, 2009)

*to salt or not to salt*

I also bought a buyers TGS06 last winter and I fought with it all winter. Any clump as big as a golf ball and your all done. No way to free it up except take it off the truck and dump it out. You have to get out of the truck when you start or stop salting to open or close that dam gate that you cant tell if its open or closed.
Is there a fix to this piece of crap salter? Its not going back on tell its fix. Company wont call me back.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

The fix for the salt pumping out is the new spinner. It has a mounting hub on the bottom.It puts the spinner closer to the flowgate so the salt bridges. Email Scott on this site and he should send you one. Can you open the hopper lid,then open the flowgate halfway and tell me if both chutes are open equally?? I am wondering if this is a problem on all the tgs06 spreaders,or just a few.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

nysalter;909871 said:


> I also bought a buyers TGS06 last winter and I fought with it all winter. Any clump as big as a golf ball and your all done. No way to free it up except take it off the truck and dump it out. You have to get out of the truck when you start or stop salting to open or close that dam gate that you cant tell if its open or closed.
> Is there a fix to this piece of crap salter? Its not going back on tell its fix. Company wont call me back.


I could fix you spreader for about $10. Let me know if you want to sell it. BTW, it clearly states that you should use rock salt with crystals no larger than 1/4". If you do get a clog, get inventive. I found that a fiberglass curb stake works perfectly for clearing any blockages. Send me a PM if you are selling!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

well cold and tired i have a question, i am looking at buying this spreader, and running a salt/sand mix in it, the sand we use is more like the sand/gravel you put in the bottom of the fish tank size, do you see this spreader having a problem with it???


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

buckwheat_la;934167 said:


> well cold and tired i have a question, i am looking at buying this spreader, and running a salt/sand mix in it, the sand we use is more like the sand/gravel you put in the bottom of the fish tank size, do you see this spreader having a problem with it???


You shouldn't have a problem so long as the material is dry and clump free. Keep in mind that any clump bigger than a golf ball will plug it up. I built a screen to keep the clumps out and have yet to have any issues running sand/salt similar to what you are describing.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

awesome, thanks for the advice


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

buckwheat_la;934167 said:


> well cold and tired i have a question, i am looking at buying this spreader, and running a salt/sand mix in it, the sand we use is more like the sand/gravel you put in the bottom of the fish tank size, do you see this spreader having a problem with it???


Though the price is only valid through 12/31/09 (or maybe with some heart, a bit longer?) -- You can get the TSG05 for $910 from Mill Supply, and optional hitch mount kid for $210 -- then you don't have the headache of the flow gate and it has an auger.

Thought about the TSG06 but then decided to go with what has known to work well for us.. Some like green, some like blue.. all personal preference.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

TRKling;934699 said:


> Though the price is only valid through 12/31/09 (or maybe with some heart, a bit longer?) -- You can get the TSG05 for $910 from Mill Supply, and optional hitch mount kid for $210 -- then you don't have the headache of the flow gate and it has an auger.
> 
> Thought about the TSG06 but then decided to go with what has known to work well for us.. Some like green, some like blue.. all personal preference.


what do you think of running sand through it?, i have not had anyone say they had good luck running sand through the tsg05, also would love to see this mill supply, i haven't checked them yet, i was looking equipment specialists


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

just a did search, couldn't find it, if you have a link let me know


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

buckwheat_la;934719 said:


> just a did search, couldn't find it, if you have a link let me know


http://millsupply.com/

or..

http://www.rustrepair.com/app2/onlinecat.htm?r=ms&p=sn
then choose Salt Spreaders --> 800lb Spreader

As for running sand through it, not a clue. Someone else will need to chime in on that one, we only use straight rock salt. But assuming the sand is not wet, I would imagine the internal auger on the 05 would be a benefit.

I know they had them in stock ready to ship, but will need to ship common carrier as the box weighs something like 200lbs.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Sure wish my post would stop getting deleted. I guess since they are a site sponsor they can sell junk? Nice to see this site looks out for there members and not just the almighty $$$$ from sponsors.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Scott's;935999 said:


> Sure wish my post would stop getting deleted


i seem to be having quite a few posts deleted lately, you would think we weren't adults, oh well


----------



## coonpuss (Jan 13, 2009)

they still are a worthless piece of junk


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

You get what you pay for .I hope this post dosent get deleted.


----------



## dirtdoctor (Oct 15, 2008)

*tgs06 problem*

I bought one on these spreaders last year right before a storm, I was so dissapointed I spread about 100lbs of salt through it and sold it this year. I'm so happy to get rid of it I did have the same problem I contacted buyers5 different times sent two emails and a certified letter ( after the certified letter they called me back) talked with a dan boush in customer service he stated to drill a new hole in the shaft allowing the spinner to be 3/8 inch distance in between gate and spinner, I believe it was a 1/4'' hole and i Just has a helper hold the shaft with a pair of vise grips, it actually went really well, but my complaint to buyers is WE should not be the training ground for this, they should be drilling holes and moving spinners not me. I recently bought a snow ex 575 and it is so nice easier to load, can see easier in backing up, hell I can put this thing on by my self, you wont that buyers hunk of s***t. Please anyone who has one of thses please call Buyers attn Dan Bousch and explain your frustration with him maybe he will listen to more than one caller Iam sure he will not answer and you will have to leave several messages dont give up. The place where I bought this would not take it back because it had been used, and I understand that but to market something THAT DOES NOT FUNCTION RIGHT AND THE END USER HAS TO ALTER IS NOT RIGHT

PS I new when I joined here I would find someone else who had same problem


----------



## mwmdesigns (Dec 6, 2007)

I too have the unequal gate openings when half open...so far it hasnt been a big pain. I have noticed more build up on one side more than the other. but the majority of the hopper empties. I would like to see some pics of filter screens anyone has made?


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

They will pretend nothing is wrong.


----------



## nysalter (Dec 16, 2009)

*TGs06 salter fix*

I finely convinced buyers to send me the recalled part (spinner). They first told me Id have to come up with a fix myself. I sense install the new spinner and works better. At least I don't have to run back and start driving before all the salt runs out on the ground.


----------

